# help! can't install CM9 by acmeinstaller2



## lurc (Oct 15, 2011)

I have 2 touchpads (1 for my wife). one of them is quickly installed with cm9 via acmeinstaller2, but the other is stuck at the hp starting screen. i wait for 20 mins but still failed to install and i can force restart to webos. Any met this problem? thanks.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

lurc said:


> I have 2 touchpads (1 for my wife). one of them is quickly installed with cm9 via acmeinstaller2, but the other is stuck at the hp starting screen. i wait for 20 mins but still failed to install and i can force restart to webos. Any met this problem? thanks.


Hold down power and home keys for 20 to 30 seconds.


----------



## djgravity88 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey there... I had the same exact issue. Delete your acmeinstaller2 and download it again... worked for me. I tried everything and this is what did it.


----------



## lurc (Oct 15, 2011)

djgravity88 said:


> Hey there... I had the same exact issue. Delete your acmeinstaller2 and download it again... worked for me. I tried everything and this is what did it.


It works!!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## djgravity88 (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------

